# Looking for suggestions for African Cichlid tank



## dam718

Hello folks,

I am looking for suggestions on how to stock a new tank.

I am convinced at this point that I want to go with African Cichlids. I love their coloration, and believe they are the most beautiful freshwater fish.

I had a small African Cichlid tank some 20 years ago, so I'm at least a little bit aware of their aggressive behavior.

My tank is a 36G Bow Front with pebble substrate. I used pebbles in the past, and they had no issues digging them up and re-arranging things to their liking.

I don't have an in depth knowledge of all the different breeds, which lakes they come from, etc... What I do know is... I would like variety in colors, so I do want several different species in the tank. I also would prefer all males.

Which types can live happily together? I know none of them are ever really happy, so it's a relative question... I think you know what I mean? 

I was planning to do no more than 8, but I hear overcrowding is encouraged. How many should I stock a 36g tank with? I have 2x 250GPH HOB filters, so I believe my filtration can support the bio-load.

Do I want to stock all of the future inhabitants at the same time? And if so, is there anything special I should do while cycling the tank to prepare the bio-filter for a heavy load right off the bat?

I wanted to add, I haven't found any LFS that stock Africans. There is a specialty breeder here that raises Africans, but he sells them at very high prices... ($25-50 each depending on breed and size) My local PetSmart has 15 African breeds, so I was planning to get them there. And believe it or not, my local Wal Mart also has Africans, but they are keeping about 20 fish in a small 10G (maybe smaller) holding tank with no decoration, so there are only maybe 4 fish in the tank that still have all their fins and tails. Pretty cruel if you ask me, and I would say something to the store manager, but it would probably fall on deaf ears. The PetSmart Africans are in very suitable habitats (lots of hiding spaces) and all seem healthy and active. Is it a bad idea for me to get them from a big box store like PetSmart? Or should I eat the cost and get them from the breeder?


----------



## coralbandit

Odds are whatever petsmart carries are malawi,so just make sure if you get those that you don't end up mixing lakes from another supplier.
It is highly recommened to never mix fish from the three different lakes,so you need to decide where your interest lies.Lake Malawi and Tanganyika are the most common and availble while lake Victoria is less common.The Malawis are often more aggressive while the Tangs are slightly more laid back(depending on species and stocking of course).


----------



## dalfed

With a 36 gallon tank 36X12 floor space I would avoid Malawi cichlids and stick to Tangs or Vics. You could go with a julidochromus group and a shell dweller pair. As far as trying to do an all male hap or peacock tank in that small of a tank it won't work. Yellow Labs and a group of Demasonis are supposed to work in that size but my experience with Demasonis would caution you against trying this.
With mbuna overcrowding means 1 fish for every five gallons or so, and if you are dead set in this arrangements make sure you research so none of the fish grow much larger then 4 inches as adults.


----------



## graybot

I wouldn't bother with Malawi cichlids at all in such a small tank. You will be so restricted in selection that you will end up wanting something bigger; Malawi cichlids become somewhat of an addiction, ha. Dalfed has the right idea. Even yellow labs eventually outgrow a 38g, as they can get quite large in maturity. All male is an absolute NO in 38g. Be sure to pay attention to maintaining correct sex ratios- this is the most important detail when dealing with limited space.


----------



## Manafel

In a 36 gallon you could do a colony of shell dwellers and a group of 1 type of rock-dwellers. I advise against big box stores, just because they have a lot of hybrids that they sell as 'assorted africans' , and at that point, you don't know exactly what you are going to get. Browse Aquabid to get some good ideas, and prices.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe

South American Dwarf Cichlids - West African Dwarf Cichlids

Family: Cichlidae
Picture of a Ram Cichlid, a South American Dwarf Cichlid
Ram Cichlid.

Dwarf Cichlids can be quite colorful, display wonderful behaviors and personalities, but can be enjoyed in a smaller aquarium! Being small and generally quite peaceful, the Dwarf Cichlids are enjoyed by hobbyists with smaller tanks who want a bit of variety. They not only require much less space than their larger cousins, but are much more amiable with other tank mates. They are also much less prone to the habits of larger cichlids of destroying plants or digging in the substrate. This makes them ideally suited for a well-planted, attractively designed community aquarium.
Dwarf Cichlid Tanks
Most Dwarf Cichlids will be content in an aquarium as small as 20 gallons. They are generally peaceful fish, but as with all cichlids, they do establish a territory and will defend it from intruders when egg laying is imminent. Many are also shy and rather delicate. They will do best when kept by an aquarist with a bit of fish keeping experience rather than an absolute beginner. 

Dwarf Cichlids, South American Dwarf Cichlids and West African Dwarf Cichlids, Fish information and habitats for types of cichlids kept in small cichlid tanks, Ram Cichlids, Agassizi Cichlid, Kribensis

Happy New Year to you in 2014.


----------

